# 11 month old biting and pinching



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

My DS has taken to biting and pinching me.  I always say "No" firmly and tell him thats naughty but he seems to continue and has also scratched my face on a few occasions (have to keep his nails as short as poss).  Do you have any advice or tips to stop this.  I have noticed that this behaviour can be worse when he's tired.  

Thanks for your help.

Kittyxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Kitty

How are things going?

Toddlers can often do this for attention and to get a response.

You could ignore him when he does it, then make a real fuss of him when he doesnt do it

You can try diverting him just before he does it-this worked for my dd

You could try ''crying'' so he knows he has upset you

You could try the time out step, stickerts/reward chart or taking something that he treasures of him

Have a try of one of these tips, stick with it as it make take a week or so.

Let me know how you get on.

Jxx


----------



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Jeanette

Thanks for your reply.

Kittyxx


----------

